# Hydraulic lift issues



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a 1956 601 and had to replace all the hydraulic fluid & trans fluid this year as water had gotten in it. Make sure you cover your tractor or put under shed. I removed almost 9 gallons of fluid and replaced with Travelers 80-90 ASE multipurpose gear lube. I read several links and information on using it for both trans and lift.

Could I have air in the hydraulic pump or lines? Or could it be the fluid itself.

If I mess with the draft adjustment and put straight up or push up more it will lift.

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JimmyT,

Thank you for re-posting. The original post you attached to had some confusing misinformation. Your tractor has 3 separate reservoirs....Transmission, hydraulic (center section), and rear differential. Gear oil is the wrong fluid for the hydraulic reservoir.

Because of possible leakage and mixing of fluids between reservoirs, most guys today use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in all three reservoirs. This is a Ford approved practice. I personally use the Travelers brand UTF. 

The lift position/draft control should be in the "up" position, which is the position control mode. The position control mode allows you to stop the lift at any height. The draft control is primarily for plowing, and is normally either up or down with no control in between.

See attached diagram. If the pump doesn't prime itself, fill the pump with UTF through port #17. Check if the pump is pumping by loosening plug #3..it can make a mess. Be prepared. 

Good luck and post back to let us know how you make out.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply,


Should I go ahead and drain all 3 and replace with the UTF?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes. Do you know where to drain and replace fluid in each section?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

oh yea, The rear-end had not been changed in a while and I had to use a screwdriver to poke through the sludge in the bottom. The trans and hydralic drained without any issue.

I know the trans was changed once before i did it as dad told me he went to change the oil and got the wrong drain plug. 

At least I wont have the excessive amount like last time.

Thanks for the information. I guess if this does not help the lift, next is looking for leaks around the pump area.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jimmy,

After you get the fluid changed in all three sections, keep an eye on the transmission and hydraulic sections for fluid level changes as you use the tractor. Your tractor has hydraulic pressure and suction lines that run through the bottom of the transmission, which can corrode and develop leaks after many years of service. If you have a leak in the high pressure line, the transmission fluid level will gain and the hydraulic section fluid level will drop. And vice-versa if you have a suction line leak.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

Very good information. With the fluid I have in it now there has been no changes in the level in the hydraulic side. So I think the lines are good.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

Update: I drained the hydraulic & transmission fluids. The hydraulic was a light brown where the transmission and rear-end were pretty clear.

Fill trans and hydraulic with trans/hydraulic fluid to amounts specified. Watch the hydraulic when I filled it to not over fill. Ran the tractor and with PTO on and lift up/down it lifts consistent again.

Now, since I never thought about troubleshooting it and were in the hydraulic area. The lift works when the lift lever is all the way up. The intermediate areas do not lift. Watching the inside of the hydraulic, there is no leaks, once up it will stay up even with tractor off. 

What I see inside is the lift lever adjust has to hit a spring so it will push in the lift piston then it lift. Is there an adjustment for that spring.

Video posted here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFvcbL3jhnQ[/ame]

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jimmy,

Your lift is working, which was your original objective. Congratulations.

If you want to adjust the lift control linkage, you will need an I&T manual at a minimum to do this job. You have to pull the lift cover. It's heavy, so you will need a strong buddy or an engine hoist to do this job. You will need to get a rebuild/reseal kit from your local dealership (or from Messicks - they are a NH dealership - see ad at top of page). 

You will also want to replace the cam follower pin, as it will be well worn after 60 years service. And the cam may need building back to gauge. 

The manual will guide you through the adjustments for both the lift control and the draft control. 

Good Luck.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks,

That may be a spring time project now, getting cold outside.

I tried to search the manuals section and only came up with a owners manual. I did however find some on Amazon but don't see what models the manual covers, so will have to write the seller.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

